# ***Free Install Special on APR TSI K04 Kits @ APTuning!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Due to the great success of this promo last month we are continuing to offer free install on any transverse TSI K04 kit purchased through the month of August! You get everything including K04 Turbo Hardware, APR K04 Software, oil, coolant, filter and tax for just $2,850 total out the door! 

This is valid for all transverse TSI applications including MK5/MK6 - GTI, GLI, CC, Tiguan, TT, Beetle, Passat, Eos & A3 * 

_*Free install special is only valid at APTuning for hardware purchased from APTuning._


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Don't miss out on this great deal!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Some items are selling out quickly, don't delay as once its sold out, it will be gone for a couple months at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*The K04 is hands down the best bang for the buck on a TSI. 300+whp with stock like spool up!! 
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Friday bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Monday Bump*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only two weeks left to take advantage of this great sale!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Big power, small price tag!! K04 is the best bang for the buck turbo upgrade!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Woo Hoo Bump for Friday!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 12 days left!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Time is running out. Don't miss this great deal!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Almost all booked up for August, we will still honor the sale price if paid and scheduled by the end of the month.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Get your appt scheduled before its too late, these things are selling like:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Another install today. These things are flying off the shelf!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only a couple days left!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Going once!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Time is almost up!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*The accountant is going to kill me for doing this but I still have a couple kits left and will honor the sale price while they last!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bumpity bump bump, 2 kits left!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*1 kit left in stock for free install. Get it scheduled now and you can be K04'd for H20!!* :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bump for Wednesday. 

I am taking a mini-vacation but everyone else will still be at the shop ready to assist. Feel free to place orders or email as I will still be checking on those throughout the day. *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back from vacation bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back up top*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thirsty thursday bump* :beer::beer:


----------

